# Looking for taxidermist



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello everybody I want to have a wood duck mounted i live in the Traverse City area and would like to have a wood duck mounted if anybody knows of a good taxidermist within a hour of the surrounding area i would appreciated any info Thanks.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I recommend this guy to everyone. 

If you don't mind shipping it to a taxidermist this guy has some of the best birds I have ever seen!! 

http://www.birdmanstudios.com/


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Lasting Memories, south of Charlevoix (Ironton), M-66 and Washington St. 231-547-5455.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

While up deer hunting this year I noticed a Taxidermy studio in Fife Lake I just can't remember the name of the place and never been in there so I can't really tell you anything about the quality of his work but it is someone in your neck of the woods that you can check out.He was near the Shippy Rd and Costner Hwy area as a matter of a fact I think he was on Shippy RD south of Costner.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

tedshunter said:


> While up deer hunting this year I noticed a Taxidermy studio in Fife Lake I just can't remember the name of the place and never been in there so I can't really tell you anything about the quality of his work but it is someone in your neck of the woods that you can check out.He was near the Shippy Rd and Costner Hwy area as a matter of a fact I think he was on Shippy RD south of Costner.


 
Mike's Taxidermy in Fife Lake is definitely the best around! He did my monster bass in a less than 3 months and it was FANTASTIC! He has fabulous studio, lots of mounts you can see as examples, and his prices are comparable to anyone.

231-879-4226


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

like these.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

or this.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If your not willing to ship or drive, Mike Brittin in Fife lake is your best bet. He is a good taxidermist.


----------

